# Should I fight?



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

So right after my girlfriend and I broke up (2 months ago) one of her friends asked to f*ck. She had a boyfriend so i was like no...... (and she is ugly and loose). So I told my X on of her friends asked to f*ck to piss her off and she bitch the loose girl out in school. Her boyfriend found out and wants to fight me, not knowing the facts he came to my house last night as i was out with a freak bitch. So i came home and my brother was like some *** was here wanting to fight u. I know this kid and he is a p*ssy trying to act hard. Should i talk to him befor he makes a mystake or just fight him?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

just make sure u do it legally...make him come on your property, tell him to leave, and make sure he gives you sh*t first. Also, if your bro is of any use, have him be ur "guard" in case this guy has someone else hiding in the bushes for him.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

explain the situation to him, if he still wants fight then knock him the f*ck out


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i smell some bullshit yet again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

oh yeah, and if you fight, have ur bro take pics, or else I am calling bullshit like fizzly...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

this is lame







let it go


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club !


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

1)Make sure you either know a lawyer or have a lawyer friend proceed to 2)

2) pound the sh*t outta him.










- remember to never over-extend the punch, your fist should go abotu as far as the back of his head would be or your leaving yourself vulnerable in case you miss.

I wish some people woudl challenge me its been a while sinc emy last fight... sadly half the guys in my fraternity house are line backers... not too many people pick sh*t with us...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe,nice.
Dude if he comes to your house you have to kick his ass or at least try. Don't ever let anyone get away with that kinda sh*t. At least that how I feel, stay away from my house, ya know. Otherwise let it go.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

You can compare this to two apes fighting over a banana at the zoo... If you were an onlooker, watching these two apes quarelling over a banana, what would you think?

Would you think they were nearly mindless creatures making a ruckess over something completely pointless, or would you find this dispute something worthy of a small spat?

Personally, in your situation, I would compare this girl to the banana. I would find this entire situation to be a complete waste of time and energy. I would also see this as "making a ruckess over something completely pointless."

So... Unless this duesche (sp?) bag actually does something to you, why bother? Especially over a girl, worse-off, over a girl you could give a rat's ass about...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> just make sure u do it legally...make him come on your property, tell him to leave, and make sure he gives you sh*t first. Also, if your bro is of any use, have him be ur "guard" in case this guy has someone else hiding in the bushes for him.
> [snapback]877826[/snapback]​


No



piranhasrule said:


> explain the situation to him, if he still wants fight then knock him the f*ck out
> [snapback]877829[/snapback]​


No



Filo said:


> oh yeah, and if you fight, have ur bro take pics, or else I am calling bullshit like fizzly...
> [snapback]877833[/snapback]​


No



skelator said:


> You can compare this to two apes fighting over a banana at the zoo... If you were an onlooker, watching these two apes quarelling over a banana, what would you think?
> 
> Would you think they were nearly mindless creatures making a ruckess over something completely pointless, or would you find this dispute something worthy of a small spat?
> 
> ...


Yes. Fighting is trashy and pathetic. Don't do anything that will open yourself up to trouble. Get his ass arrested if he comes back to your house.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, fight! Have your ass kicked


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah wait till he hits you then take a car jack or a bat and beat the sh*t out of him, no hitting in the head just the knee's or stomach.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Filo said:


> just make sure u do it legally...make him come on your property, tell him to leave, and make sure he gives you sh*t first. Also, if your bro is of any use, have him be ur "guard" in case this guy has someone else hiding in the bushes for him.
> [snapback]877826[/snapback]​


absolutely, knock that bitch out


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

You should probibly stay in your house for a few days, just to be safe. You could also make a phone call to him crying and begging him not to hurt you. Mabye he will have mercy if you beg for forgiveness.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

voted to fight


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

f*ck what the others said,,,,,,,,







here's what ya need to do.

1) i would have alittle talk with his ass and tell him he needs to check his girl, cause shes the one that came to you

AND THEN.....

2) I'd beat the living f*ck out of his ass for coming upto my house poppin his sh*t off in front of my little brother

so that way you get the best of both options


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i smell some bullshit yet again
> [snapback]877830[/snapback]​


dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> So right after my girlfriend and I broke up (2 months ago) one of her friends asked to f*ck. She had a boyfriend so i was like no...... (and she is ugly and loose). So I told my X on of her friends asked to f*ck to piss her off and she bitch the loose girl out in school. Her boyfriend found out and wants to fight me, not knowing the facts he came to my house last night as i was out with a freak bitch. So i came home and my brother was like some *** was here wanting to fight u. I know this kid and he is a p*ssy trying to act hard. Should i talk to him befor he makes a mystake or just fight him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell him the story... and if he still has beef then take him down the ground and pound his face in


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you have a pretty exciting life goin on there man, there something always goin on


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dude, dont even bother..

As Dre would say... "If your bitch in my sh*t, its your bitch you check fool!!!"

Tell him that, cause honestly, he has nothing on you... thats between him and his chick. And if that doesnt make him stop acting up, then you definately have the right to pound his ass.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

If he comes to your house again throw his ass out or call the cops - trespassing. Or kick the crap out of him.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Killduv said:


> If he comes to your house again throw his ass out or *call the cops *- trespassing. Or kick the crap out of him.
> [snapback]878040[/snapback]​










thats the best ideal cause if sh*t happens and the cops do come they awlays say

"well you should have called us first cause now your going to jail"

its what they always say on cops


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

no and yes. tell him the situation and then he still wants to fight then fcuk it kick his ass.. but tell your bro to take pics man.. ahahha


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not black hahaha...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> [snapback]878027[/snapback]​


Is that the racial filter on this board ? Like everytime you type an N-bomb, it'll translate it to African American ?

testing: African American

edit: yup !!


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

get beat up


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Is that the racial filter on this board ? Like everytime you type an N-bomb, it'll translate it to African American ?
> 
> testing: African American
> 
> ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmfao!!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How old are you?


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

real sh*t just talk to him and explain your situation, anyone else would be mad as f*ck in his position, jus give him that amout of respect. and if he still acts up, then bomb on his ass.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

f*ck talking to him he came to your door so kick the crap out of him and post the pics for us to see.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I SMELL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> [snapback]878027[/snapback]​










You are a funny mister


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Either you don`t fight him at all or you hit him on the face before he can say anything.
If you hit him good, it`s over at once. And you`re going home in one piece!.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Well the only p*ssy i see is your brother, cuase if some guy came to me saying he wants to f*ck up my brother, i would end up figthing him on the spot, first i would be like your not gonna do anything but then again trying to peacefuly talk something out never works. So yea i would fight him win or lose. But even more if he came to your house, thats a huge disrespect. Coming to your house bringing bullshit beef.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I voted yes.... why the hell not?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

If your under 18, beat the sh*t out of him. If he is trying to act all hard, make him look like a dumbass. Even if you are older than 18, wait for him to through a punch then pound him.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> No
> No
> No
> Yes. Fighting is trashy and pathetic. Don't do anything that will open yourself up to trouble. Get his ass arrested if he comes back to your house.
> [snapback]877871[/snapback]​


f*ck that p*ssy sh*t, its disrespect going to someone else's house to fight him. Just get up in his face and see what he does. I gaurantee that if he hits you first, it will completely piss you off and totally beat the living sh*t out of him.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fist fights suck, use like a crow bar or something good and kill the f*cker or just knock out his knees, he needs to come first though and has to be on your yard.

one swift hit to the knee, shin, nuts is all it takes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

*EDIT* _Lu.. dont push it man..._

that worked, im not rasict or anything, im just playing with the filter


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> fist fights suck, use like a crow bar or something good and kill the f*cker or just knock out his knees, he needs to come first though and has to be on your yard.
> 
> one swift hit to the knee, shin, nuts is all it takes
> [snapback]878225[/snapback]​


useing the sweet lu sucker punch


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What you need to do is hit him up and say "Your gf's a whore, and after I kick your ass, i'm going in dry on your bitch".

That'll handle it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

interenet thug...lol..before i do something let me ask for persmission from pfury...lmao...i love jokes..

sweet lu your the last person that should be given advice...sucker punch!!!yeah kill the guy with a crow bar..please do us a favor as shut the FU*k up!!!!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Fighting doesn't solve anything except teaching people a lesson and building up your reputation.....

With that said I would however be careful. Too many crazy people out there. Lets say that you really are tough and not a weenie nerd and you fight this guy and you punch him so hard in the face he's crosseyed the rest of his adult life. He might come and gun you down in school the next day. I would watch it amigo.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Fighting doesn't solve anything except teaching people a lesson and building up your reputation.....
> 
> With that said I would however be careful. Too many crazy people out there. Lets say that you really are tough and not a weenie nerd and you fight this guy and you punch him so hard in the face he's crosseyed the rest of his adult life. He might come and gun you down in school the next day. I would watch it amigo.
> [snapback]878339[/snapback]​


LMAO punched so hard, you go cross eyed, in the case i wouldn't be worryed about being shot, since his aim wont be on point.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would talk it out if possible.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I have an idea, why don't you guys just thumb wrestle :laugh: make sure to record it and sell it on ebay


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

id kick his ass for coming to your house but id tell him his bitch was a slaper thats had more meat than your local butchers shop to make sure he swang first so you can call self defence on his ass aswell and beating it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

If he steps to you then go for it but if you can, avoid fighting as much as possible.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i say fight his ass.... when he goes to your house again....

this is what u do....."try " to explain to him hats going on and when he starts talking sh*t to your face, u SOCK his ass right in the THROAT!!

after that shot he will be stunned and this is when u take your time kicking his ass!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, fight! Have your ass kicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say it any better than what Judazzz just did. I think the old saying "He who speaks the most, knows and does the least"

Post pics of you getting your narrow butt whooped. I would love to see them...

Jeffrey


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

My poll

Should you grow up??

yes

no

I guess if your still in high school fighting is somewhat expected, but any older fighting is stupid. (that is unless you plan on making a creer out of it...UFC)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:laugh:


goingbig14 said:


> My poll
> 
> Should you grow up??
> 
> ...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my theory is dont look for trouble, wait till it comes to you. dont throw the first punch, dont go looking for him. if whenever you see each other, let him hit you first then fight back. let him come up to you

looking for a fight is gay


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> [snapback]878027[/snapback]​


again with the racism...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> again with the racism...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You middleshoot more people off than anyone else it seems.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

heres my answer


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

What's with all this talk about lawyers and getting him to come on to your property and harrass you so that it's legal. What is the world coming to, It used to be that a couple of guys could settle with a good scrap with out having to worry about a lawsuit for bleeding on his kakis. yes, you should fight him, and yes, you should have pictures taken and post them here


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> heres my answer
> [snapback]878624[/snapback]​










That was from "Dumb and Dumber" right?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> So right after my girlfriend and I broke up (2 months ago) one of her friends asked to f*ck. She had a boyfriend so i was like no...... (and she is ugly and loose). So I told my X on of her friends asked to f*ck to piss her off and she bitch the loose girl out in school. Her boyfriend found out and wants to fight me, not knowing the facts he came to my house last night as i was out with a freak bitch. So i came home and my brother was like some *** was here wanting to fight u. I know this kid and he is a p*ssy trying to act hard. Should i talk to him befor he makes a mystake or just fight him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only times you should fight is when you dont have another option, in this case I would forget about it and get on with my life.

as for telling your X stuff to piss her off - thats not cool dude, if your over her move on, and if not dont be an ass to her.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> interenet thug...lol..before i do something let me ask for persmission from pfury...lmao...i love jokes..
> 
> sweet lu your the last person that should be given advice...sucker punch!!!yeah kill the guy with a crow bar..please do us a favor as shut the FU*k up!!!!
> [snapback]878332[/snapback]​


word to all the people who say im a sucker puncher, but who won the fight, it seems that lu and his sucker punch did, so suck it, it worked and im happy for it, crowbar might have been a tad off

GO FOR THE SUCKER PUNCH!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> word to all the people who say im a sucker puncher, but who won the fight, it seems that lu and his sucker punch did, so suck it, it worked and im happy for it, crowbar might have been a tad off
> GO FOR THE SUCKER PUNCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol lu hahahaha you never punched anyone in your life

.... teddys dont count


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Truely call the cops first, even if he swings first it does not mean its 'self-defense' but if u call for sure it was no matter who swing first...call then smack hima few tiems and have him taken aay by the cops....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite can someone tell me the god damn sucker punchstory...ive heard everyone mention it and have no idea wtf u guys are talking about


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Listen to Big Arms!











Judazzz said:


> Yeah, fight! Have your ass kicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Judzzz has sppken



Sheriff Freak said:


> dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> [snapback]878027[/snapback]​


Hes From PAKISTAN you TOOL!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> word to all the people who say im a sucker puncher, but who won the fight, it seems that lu and his sucker punch did, so suck it, it worked and im happy for it, crowbar might have been a tad off
> GO FOR THE SUCKER PUNCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

























Lu for president in some year..foregot which



K fizzly said:


> alrite can someone tell me the god damn sucker punchstory...ive heard everyone mention it and have no idea wtf u guys are talking about
> [snapback]878723[/snapback]​


Back in the day, Lu got into with some Hippie, and before the hipppie could do anything, LU suckerpunched that Hiippie for being a Filtthy HIppie!
Therefore, If you figh Lu, your gettting Suckerpunched!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol how did he sucker punch him...in the nuts?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol how did he sucker punch him...in the nuts?
> [snapback]878764[/snapback]​


Naw Lu's the Man, Straight for the ƒFACE
DAmiit Fizzl, your killing my Buzz

PM Lu
!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

"What is the world coming to, It used to be that a couple of guys could settle with a good scrap with out having to worry about a lawsuit"
Good Old Dayz


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> dont read my f*cking posts African American if your gonna wine like a p*ssy. SHUT YOUR MOUTH
> [snapback]878027[/snapback]​


yea would think he's african with all the hip hop bs he has


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know whats more offensive seeing the word N being used in order to insult another person or, the fact other racial slurs are ignored by the filter, like those hurt any else to that race, such as **** and ****.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is it bad to enjoy good music? just cuz i listen to hip hop doesnt mean i ahve to be black...all u guys are stereo types god damn


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude...











Roger said:


> I don't know whats more offensive seeing the word N being used in order to insult another person or, the fact other racial slurs are ignored by the filter, like those hurt any else to that race, such as **** and ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

^ f*cking dumbass do you understand anything i said, i said something positive and you try and disrespect my statement.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. So when are you gonna make your decision??

Honestly, if you decide to fight, I hope you go as far as killing him. Beat him to death. Cause if you cant finish what you started, it'll come back to you 2wice as bad. And between you and him.. one gets badly hurt, while the other gets punished for it. And neither of you ends up a winner.

Honestly, do you really wanna go through that just to show your pride?? Be a true man. Squash it, theres more important things to worry about..


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate the whole hippie prospective of be the bigger man. I just say don't do it if you don't want to, like don't feel pressured to do it, cause you'll regert it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..thought we had a don;t feed the troll sign...this will do...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ..thought we had a don;t feed the troll sign...this will do...
> [snapback]878850[/snapback]​


This ones better...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fresh said:


> yea would think he's african with all the hip hop bs he has
> [snapback]878783[/snapback]​


Thats a Negative.
I listen to Rap, Im not black.
I listen to Country and Rock, Yet, Im not white.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the f*ck is your problem?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Or better yet...add the flair of church...

View attachment 47640


What a moron.

Jeffrey


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> What the f*ck is your problem?
> [snapback]879062[/snapback]​


my problem is all the racist terms used in this thread. i dont like seeing them period. thats my problem.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> my problem is all the racist terms used in this thread. i dont like seeing them period. thats my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but Roger was making a useful suggestion, and you got your panties in a bunch. In no way was Roger using them negatively.

Whatever, dude. You're right...f*ck Roger for wanting to filter out racist terms. He's such an idiot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

for getting your panties in a bunch :laugh:'

What a funny thread...

I can see it now.... Well, officer, my fish internet website buddies told me to fight him


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

View attachment 47645


Jeffrey


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

hahahhaha........pastor jeff is the man


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

kick his sorry arse


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PastorJeff rocks
















the sucker punch story, well, there was this kid who rode my bus, he was a bit bigger than me. all he did was make fun of everyone but didnt have anything to back it up. i always came back with something smartass, then one day he offered to fight. so we got off the bus, he turned around and said ":so you gonna hit me bitch" and i punched him straight dead into the face. and then the fist, elbows, feet, and head of fury of sweet lu went after him. i owned his white ass like it was no tomorow, i basically got him with the sucker punch, i hit him into next week.

so, the sucker punch worked, yes, i still do hit teddy bears, but it still worked

btw, i sucker punched my brother the other day cause he wouldnt stop slapping me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ lu ur are f*cking hilarious...tuba power


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^ lu ur are f*cking hilarious...tuba power
> [snapback]879149[/snapback]​


tubas united!!!

View attachment 47687


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i think you should fight. video tape you getting your ass beat. then post it for all p-fury to see.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

kick the sh*t out of him and bang his oldlady.


----------

